
Maersk reinstalled thousands of servers and workstations to fix  NotPeyta - wglb
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/maersk-reinstalled-45-000-pcs-and-4-000-servers-to-recover-from-notpetya-attack/
======
scribu
For me, the most surprising thing is that Maersk was able to carry on during
those 10 days without any IT:

> "We only had a 20% drop in volume, so we managed 80% of that volume
> manually. [...] Customers were great contributors to overcoming that."

That makes me think that either a) IT isn’t _quite_ as essential as we
software people like to think, or b) the full potential of automation hasn’t
been achieved yet.

~~~
erk__
They still had a loss on $200-300 million, after everything. When it happend
there was stories about how workers switched to using WhatsApp on their own
phone to communicate.

~~~
koalalorenzo
...and forced to close down Slack. That is painful! :(

------
jlgaddis
I can't imagine the stress and working conditions those "in the trenches" IT
folks dealt with over those ten days.

Hopefully they all got rewarded with, at minimum, a few days off to relax and
recover after everything got sorted out.

~~~
post_break
As someone in IT, they probably didn't get anything, maybe a friendly smile
and a handshake.

~~~
blibble
now the company has realised it can essentially work without IT, I suspect
their reward might be a severance package a few months down the line

~~~
lfam
The article says that Maersk is taking the opposite approach. Quoting the CEO,
Jim Hagemann Snabe:

"And this was a wake-up call to become not just good —we actually have a plan
to come in a situation where our ability to manage cyber-security becomes a
competitive advantage."

------
erikbern
They should have used containers.

~~~
koalalorenzo
Since I am getting sick of this joke: no we don't! :P

------
canada_dry
Being a (former/retired) IT Exec this kinda thing used to keep me up at night!

Sadly, most C-level folks don't understand that even gold-standard cyber
security is far from perfect, and IT can't do much against dumb, careless
users.

~~~
cm2187
But in this case they had not patched their windows machines for a
vulnerability that Microsoft fixed months before. It was really a case of
dumb, careless IT.

------
Simulacra
Wow, that is a monumental effort. We can't even get a critical software patch
in less than three months. I would be very curious to see what their new
infrastructure defense plan looks like now compared to the old

------
sneak
The real cost of continuing to run Windows.

~~~
wglb
No, Linux is not immune: [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/06/web-h...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/06/web-host-agrees-to-pay-1m-after-its-hit-by-linux-targeting-
ransomware/)

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
In an article from late 2017:

> kernel 2.6.24.2, which was compiled back in 2008.

Next you'll tell us XP is vulnerable. Like, Linux isn't 100% immune, but it
has a head start.

~~~
cm2187
Linux had its fair share of major vulnerabilities. Starting with heartbleed.

~~~
lmm
Heartbleed was a bug in OpenSSL code running on any platform, including
Windows.

~~~
cm2187
IIS doesn't use OpenSSL. It mostly affected linux boxes.

~~~
lmm
Sure, because most people using e.g. Apache run Linux, but it doesn't make
sense to count it as a "linux bug" any more than it makes sense to count e.g.
Ruby bugs as Linux bugs, or .net CLR bugs as Windows bugs.

------
rainer_zufall
Does anyone know which software they use to roll out so many systems?

